# Dixie the flemish giant princess <3



## DixieDoodle (Mar 27, 2013)

enjoy  Ive got 4 videos on my youtube of my bun <3
My friends think im nuts  :bunny19

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zvvL2zC-ZA[/ame]


----------



## DixieDoodle (Mar 27, 2013)

she lives in college residence with me  i sneak her in in a hockey bag 
she bites..and hates being picked up..and is a little diva with lots of rabbitude but i wouldnt trade her for anything!


----------



## DixieDoodle (Mar 27, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IDSRNqIYP4[/ame]


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 27, 2013)

She reminds me of my horse, Dixie. She was a sassy one as well! Though she was still a sweetheart too, especially when I needed it :3

She's a cutie! Though I have to say I wouldn't personally sneak a rabbit into college. There are some rules about that, so I'd make sure that they wont take your bun if you're caught! I heard that some colleges will take your pet away and give them to the local humane society! You don't want that to happen, so I'd make sure that that wont happen!!!!


----------



## DixieDoodle (Mar 27, 2013)

haha im graduating in 3 weeks and have made it through 2 years here  trust me, ive got it down pat by now haha
Im in the vet tech program so the entire vet tech floor is full of cats,hamsters,rabbits,snakes  you cant expect a bunch of vet techs to live without animals! haha thanks for watching


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww, Dixie is so cute! I loved in the second video she went and kissed the cat and he was like get outta my face! LOL.

I can't wait to hear more about Dixie, she sure is a big bunny princess .


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Mar 27, 2013)

I had a dog name dixie for 13 years that was the exact same shade of color as your rabbit (she was a golden retriever). i even have a few pictures of us together that look like yours except for mine are with a dog lol. brought me back to my dixie days  we just lost her this past october. 

and a side note: im currently in school for animal science/vet tech. im in an apartment because I know i cant bring my animals to any dorm haha.


----------



## JBun (Mar 27, 2013)

DixieDoodle said:


> haha im graduating in 3 weeks and have made it through 2 years here  trust me, ive got it down pat by now haha
> Im in the vet tech program so the entire vet tech floor is full of cats,hamsters,rabbits,snakes  you cant expect a bunch of vet techs to live without animals! haha thanks for watching


 
Lol, that's too funny! Congrats on your upcoming graduation :clapping:

Loved you videos! You've got a really cute bun


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 27, 2013)

Dixie is a lovely girl, you don´t realise how big she is until you see her next to the cat...that was funny, she wanted to give him a big kiss and he´s like pulling his face away with a look of YUK on it. 

congrats on graduating and look forward to seeing more of Dixie.


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 27, 2013)

She's so cute. I adore the attempted cat-kissing. The cat is like "omg, make her stop." I can't wait to see more of her!


----------



## Troller (Mar 28, 2013)

Dixie is a gorgeous bun. I only hope my Xena looks as good and is as friendly. So far so good. And yeah, the rabbit kissing the Kitty is priceless...


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 29, 2013)

How old is she? She's so cute!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 29, 2013)

Dixie is a lovely bunny! Love the name by the way! Thanks for sharing the videos! The second video was my favorite too, makes me just want to hug my buns! Congratulations on your upcoming graduation! Looking forward to more Dixie videos, pix & stories!


----------



## lime22 (Mar 29, 2013)

I always wanted a Flemish giant rabbit but I can't find one in my area Dixie is a cutie


----------



## candice136 (Mar 29, 2013)

So cute i love Dixie i liked the 2nd video when she went and kissed the cat LOL it was funny shes absolutely brilliant


----------



## DixieDoodle (Mar 29, 2013)

thanks everyone :apollo:


----------



## candice136 (Mar 30, 2013)

no problem dixie doodle x :bunny17::bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## Azerane (Mar 30, 2013)

Aww, such a cute video, such a sweet looking rabbit. Congrats on almost being done with vet school too


----------



## Troller (Mar 30, 2013)

lime22 said:


> I always wanted a Flemish giant rabbit but I can't find one in my area Dixie is a cutie



Not to pry but have you tried:
https://www.arba.net/breeders.htm, 
http://www.nffgrb.net/ or
http://esfgrba.m.webs.com/site/mobile?dm_path=%2Fbreedersdirectory.htm&fw_sig_permission_level=0&fw_sig_is_admin=0&fw_sig=86789aca651c67d50dd030ba54b5bba8&fw_sig_potential_abuse=1&fw_sig_api_key=522b0eedffc137c934fc7268582d53a1&fw_sig_time=1364651087541&fw_sig_session_key=459585cc2919e3293e8d17c0ea197438a7468a57de1ed3943222c98b2564ddc1-64371979&fw_sig_access_token=f3151dd9952141e8995e89b69be34b6e08450b99&fw_sig_premium=0&fw_sig_social=1&fw_sig_tier=0&fw_sig_url=http://esfgrba.webs.com/&fw_sig_site=64371979&fw_sig_permissions=none&fb_sig_network=fw#3100. There's a lot of good breeders in MA and nearby if your still interested. I know I love mine. 

Also rescues 
http://www.petfinder.com/
http://www.adoptapet.com/

I also see quite a few Flemish on that and a few babies recently showed up. Yeah I'm a little Flemish obsessed. 

Apologies for thread jacking. Back to Dixie.


----------



## Kzbun (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! Your cat looks almost EXACTLY like my Miya. I have a photo of her up in the photo place under favs.


----------



## DixieDoodle (Mar 30, 2013)

flemish giant said:


> How old is she? She's so cute!



She is turning 1 tomorrow! :birthday


----------



## DixieDoodle (Mar 30, 2013)

dixie enjoying the warm weather !! updates from her birthday tomorrow  I will have lots of pics!


----------



## DixieDoodle (Mar 30, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> Dixie is a lovely bunny! Love the name by the way! Thanks for sharing the videos! The second video was my favorite too, makes me just want to hug my buns! Congratulations on your upcoming graduation! Looking forward to more Dixie videos, pix & stories!



Her name came from the show "Hart of Dixie" im a little obsessed lol my hamsters name is Cricket which is another character on that show 
Dixie doesnt like being picked up and she bites :S..ive been working on making her more friendly but i dont think she was handled much as a baby and i got her at 9 weeks. hmmm.... when i pick her up, if she cant bite me she is chewing on her dewlap. other than that she is sweet lol and likes her attention to be on ground level. shes full of rabbitude.:bunny24


----------



## DixieDoodle (Mar 31, 2013)

Hoppy birthday!!!:balloons:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Mar 31, 2013)

Hoppy Birthday Dixie! I'm only 2 months away from mine!


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 31, 2013)

Hippy birthday Dixie! May it be full of carrots and joy!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 31, 2013)

Hoppy birthday Dixie, you look so cute in your party hat. Bandy will be one in a couple of weeks, I´d never get that hat on him, he wouldn´t sit still long enough lol.


----------

